# Mid-Atlantic Coast RV Outbackers Rally



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello to all of the previous VA rally responders. As suggested, we wanted to invite our firneds from the MD and NC area to join us in planning a Outback rally in the late Spring of 2005.

I started the thread but will bow to any well organized person who may have organized these things in th epast. Short of anyone jumping up and taking that position, I will be sending out to all from the other thread (VA Outback Rally) the spreadsheet with suggested locations in the VA, Northern NC or Southern MD area.

So, spread the word and if you know of any camground that would want to host this, please let me know. I think we need to get this booked no later than the january/february time fram eot get a site by May...but if anyone has better suggestions







, please feel free to jump in.

To date, looks like lots of folks have looked at the Williamsburg area, Luray VA and other areas on the coast. So jump in and let me know your likings. One poster suggested we rotate it each year, starting in VA then letting MD and NC slug







it out for year two (ha ha)..

But, looking forward to all of your messages...

Againg, would love to hear from you all and my email address is [email protected]

"outbackers rule".... action


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

PS: I apologize oabout the terrible typos and I will work to correct those in the future....


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello All,

Just got some information on a facility at the beach called BethPage RV resort which some of you may have heard of. We have had RV friends who have stayed there and say it is a wonderful place to hold a rally.

I contacted them and they would be excited to host the first Mid-Atlantic RV rally and I informed them that we are jus tin the beggining of organizing this and that we were looking at various stes.

So, if you have a different site that you would like, I think the beach would be a great place to kick off our first rally. Let me know and we will get the locations published and begin to see who would like to go where.

"Outbackers Rule"... action


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Balki14,

Bethpage is not realy what I would call "at the beach". It's on the Rappahanach (sp?) river, on the west side of the Chesapeake Bay. I had a bad experience there with rain and mud, but I have heard a lot of people say that their stay there was wonderful. I guess that it's a great place as long as it doesn't rain.

There's a place on the Eastern shore (Chincoteague/ Assoteague) that looks good. I've been wanting to give it a try, but haven't been able to so far. It seems to be close enough to everything to please most folks. This is their website, see what you think and let me know. http://www.pinegrovecampground.com/

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Gary,

I have heard some great things about the place you are talking. I think that I heard this is the place they run th eponies twice per year (if they still do that).

We have some friends who have also stayed there. As far as Bethpage, you are right. It is not the beach but it is close and it is on the water. We had friends who went there last year and say they had a great time, albeit it did not rain onthem.

We have a little time so we are looking for a few more suggestions before we head off and try to reserve a site. Also looking for the ideal time of year.

So, here is what we are looking for:

Your individual recommentdations for the top three sites in the VA area (both beach, river and mountains), as well as the top three weekends in the spring that would be best.

Thanks all.

"outbackers rule"....


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

To start off the suggestions, here are mine, not necessarily in order:

Verona, VA (Mountains)..mountain RV site with pond, pool, game room, open area, lazy river rafting and lots to do in the area..

Williamsburg, VA (Coast)..lots of sightseeing, parks, old town Williamsburg, Bush Gardens..Jamestown, and a host of other things to do....

Bethpage....have not been there but heard it was a great place to camp from firends with lots to do in the area...

And lastly, an alibi RV site...Harpers Ferry (not exactly VA but just over the line)....nice facilities, lots to do..and a real peacefull setting...

So, drop me a line and let's hear from teh group...only thing I suggest is we get a site that is Woodalls or Good Sam highly rated....

"Outbackers Rule"... action


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Balki,

I'm up for

1. Williamsburg
2. Any suggested mountain area

I would love to see Jamestown and the surrounding area, even though I live here I have never really been sight seeing in that area.

Just let me know when and where! Looking forward to it. Again, I am glad to help you in any way, just let me know.

Jason


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Jason,

Thanks for the input. Let me first say you have excellent taste in not only TT's, but also trucks as well.







Just thought I would add that (ha ha).

I think and I hope others do to that the Williamsburg area would be a great place to have a rally. There are a ton of things to do there from the Jamestown, to Old town Williamsburg to Busch Gardens. So, there is something for all ages.

However, since we have not yet







heard from all of the Outback RV'ers out there, this is still pretty preliminary.

So, for all of you yet to chime in, please ring the bell and give us your thoughts.

Would like to get a decision made by January to book for April/May time frame, before it gets to hot sunny and to crowded down there.

"Outbackers Rule"... action


----------



## FaulknerRVers (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi,
This is my first offical post....so bare with me. I have been following your messages about a possible Mid-Atantic Rally. My husband and I are from Southern MD and just bought our Outback 28BH in November and we love IT! Our vote would be for Bethpage Resort. We have been loyal RVers at Bethpage for the last 4 years, we make at least 3 trips a summer. The Resort is Beautiful, with lots to do for every age. Every year they add new things to the resort. Their customer service is top notch and their sites are fantastic. We have been in both rain and shine and have not had any problems. Bethpage is within 35-40 minutes of Williamsburg for those who are interested in sightseeing.

That is our vote, Best of luck w/ your planning. Please keep us posted on the status. We would like to attend if we are available.

Thanks,
Jeff & Kelly + plus two kids and one cat. 
Faulkner RVs
2002 28 BH - White Chevy Tahoe Z71


----------

